# Merli-sarnoski Park Carbondale Pa



## HamishsMom (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi everyone . . .

Does anyone have any experience in the Scranton/Carbondale area? We just found out there is a dog show coming up at Merli-Sarnoski Park in Carbondale PA at the end of September but I believe there is no camping at the park. Can anyone recommend a campground or park that does allow camping near there that allows dogs.

Event: 
http://raritiesinc.ca/shows/carbondale.htm

Park:
http://www.lackawannacounty.org/attractions_mspark.aspx

Thanks,
Heather


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You could look at the PA Campground Owners Assoc. website.......

Not sure of the exact url, but if you Google it, it will come up.

Steve


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Two places in Honesdale just north of Carbondale:

We stayed here --> http://ponderosapinescampground.com/
This was a very nice, quaint place. The owners were VERY nice when we had a breakdown two years ago.
If you do stay here, ask them if they remember Jim and Steph, the outbackers on Site 2!

OR I hear that this is a great place if you can get reservations. --> http://www.keenlake.com/

Jim

PS. I even found a picture of Rizfam, John Luke (and Boone Too) on the Ponderosa Pine Website. Watching Fireworks:


----------



## tubsmb (Apr 24, 2007)

HamishsMom said:


> Hi everyone . . .
> 
> Does anyone have any experience in the Scranton/Carbondale area? We just found out there is a dog show coming up at Merli-Sarnoski Park in Carbondale PA at the end of September but I believe there is no camping at the park. Can anyone recommend a campground or park that does allow camping near there that allows dogs.
> 
> ...


Keen Lake - We are actually going to be seasonal campers there next year. Our dogs love swimming in the lake- and everyone is friendly.


----------

